# Big tubes hunting



## Kigolb (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello friends.
I am thinking of building a slingshot hunting rifle.
With very tight bands for greater power.
I was thinking of using 6090 or 60100 double strong Chinese tubes.
But found 80120 mu mu.
Would be to shoot steel balls 12mm 18mm !!
You who believe?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

If using double (looped) bands probably find the 5*7 for the 18 and 4*6 for the 12 (and 18)...


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

If you build it please post it.

The Strong Dipped Tubes from Simpleshot are very nice. A looped set of those would probably shoot 3/4" or bigger steel fairly fast.

But it seems like you might be looking more for really fast speargun bands.

Rubber can only accelerate so fast. Past a certain point you can only increase mass to increase power.


----------



## Kigolb (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi.
I hope to do so during this year.
I have a lot of work doing bows.
My idea is to copy the jorg compact bow sling x.
But instead of flat bands, use overhead pipe 4 total tubes of 6090 or 80120.
For a longer useful life.
In its tests with a ball of almost 400grains reaches 207fps aprox and 53 joules of power.
That ends the life of any animal shot in the head!
I think the points of sight would be effective to install a visor of a compound bow by the subject of the parabola of the projectile.


----------

